# Lecrae was on the Al Mohler Show



## BobVigneault (Jul 17, 2009)

Hip Hop artist Lecrae (my personal favortie) was on the Al Mohler program yesterday with Dr. Russell Moore sitting in for Dr. Mohler.

You can still listen to the podcast and see whachoo think...... dawg!

Hip-Hop in the Name of Christ


----------



## rpavich (Jul 17, 2009)

hey Bob,
I like LeCrae. There is also another group that's similar that I like also...though I cannot remember their name...I rarely listen to anything but spoken stuff; sermons, audio teachings, etc...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 17, 2009)

You might be thinking of Christcentric. I like them.


----------



## John Weathersby (Jul 17, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Hip Hop artist Lecrae (my personal favortie) was on the Al Mohler program yesterday with Dr. Russell Moore sitting in for Dr. Mohler.
> 
> You can still listen to the podcast and see whachoo think...... dawg!
> 
> Hip-Hop in the Name of Christ



I toughly appreciate the well thought content of Lecrae's music and cannot wait for the next album...


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 17, 2009)

Robert: As Bob said, you might be thinking of Christcentric, or perhaps Flame.

Lecrae's music is great.  It's very edifying.


----------



## rpavich (Jul 18, 2009)

Ahh...I think it was Flame!

thanks for the memory jog...


----------



## john_Mark (Aug 27, 2009)

*Interview Sho Baraka*

Thought some of you might be interested in this. I talked to Sho Baraka on the phone the other night. He is touring with Lecrae.

Check it out. Interview with Christian Hip-Hop Artist Sho Baraka

Very nice brother in the Lord. Christ-centered.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Mohler's got a show? We don't have cable. When's it on?
Any shot on his replacing Letterman?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 27, 2009)

He's on the radio, but you can catch his podcast anytime, on the net.


----------



## john_Mark (Aug 27, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Mohler's got a show? We don't have cable. When's it on?
> Any shot on his replacing Letterman?



Yeah, he's got a new show on FoxNEWS. They finally decided to be "balanced" by adding a Calvinistic baptist to the Roman Catholics and Mormons.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 27, 2009)

john_Mark said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Mohler's got a show? We don't have cable. When's it on?
> ...



I would buy a tv just for that.


----------



## busdriver72 (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you talking about FoxNews TV or radio?
I can find Huckabees show, but not Mohler.


----------



## Zenas (Sep 3, 2009)

This fella lives in Memphis. I had no idea.


----------

